# Lump inside of bunny's stomach!



## fiascofreak (Jan 17, 2018)

Hello. I'm new in the forum.  

I have a Belgium white bunny. He's 6 and half years old almost. Recently my boy has started to chew his fur from all his legs. He has no skin diseases or mites or fleas. He has had some gas pain lately so I've been giving him some simethicone for his pain and belly massages. I think he might have been tearing at his fur because of gas pain. So, during his belly massage I noticed a small ball (about the size of a tennis ball) inside his stomach. He was facing me and the ball was just under my right hand. It keeps moving around. So I got a hold of it. When I tried to squeeze it sprang away (like when you break a thermometer and can't touch the mercury). I'm scared of bothering my boy about it. So far he hasn't reacted to the poking around in his stomach. But I don't want to make the situation worse without knowing where we stand! 

Should I be worried? What is this thing?? Is this what you call a gas bubble?


----------



## JBun (Jan 17, 2018)

It's not a gas bubble. It sounds like a mass. It could be an abscess, or especially considering the age of your rabbit you need to consider a tumor as a possibility as well. The only way to know would be to take your bun to a rabbit savvy vet. The vet can do a fine needle aspirate and possibly xrays as well, to determine what the lump is. It's possible that the mass may have to do with your rabbits fur chewing behavior also. If it's an abscess, this link will give you an idea of what treatment might involve.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Skin_diseases/Bacterial/Abscess/skin_abscess.htm

http://rabbit.org/vet-listings/


----------



## fiascofreak (Jan 18, 2018)

Thanks so much JBun! I will take him to the vet immediately. I will keep you posted. Pray for my bun please. I don't want to lose him. :cry1:


----------



## JBun (Jan 18, 2018)

Best of wishes for your bun. I hope all goes well at the vet and the problem isn't anything too serious or difficult to resolve.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 19, 2018)

ray:


----------



## RavenousDragon (Jan 21, 2018)

How is your bun doing? 

I just wanted to say, most owners would not have noticed a lump inside of their rabbit, so good on you for being so astute! Regardless of the actual cause of the lump, you likely saved some pain and suffering later if you had not noticed.


----------



## fiascofreak (Jan 22, 2018)

Thanks so much you guys.

The vet concluded that it's likely his kidney that got swollen. We took a ultrasound and sure enough it's his kidney. I feel like I'm in a nightmare. The doctor hopes that it's not CKB (Chronic Kidney Disease). We're going to the hospital again this week. He's peeing and pooping a lot which tells me it might not be CKB but then again his pee is all whitish, which the internet says might be because he's had too much calcium which in turn might give him kidney stones. I'm loosing my mind worrying. He's on antibiotics right now. He's lost some weights. 

I don't understand. He had a great diet. How did this happen?? We are not doing good. :cry1:


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 22, 2018)

fiascofreak said:


> I don't understand. He had a great diet. How did this happen?? We are not doing good. :cry1:



What was his diet? It may not have had to do with diet. Could have been genetic.


----------



## fiascofreak (Jan 23, 2018)

Fresh leafy veggies, hay and grass were in his enclosure 24/7. He had such a big appetite. But he hated pellets. In all of 6.5 years I have never been able to feed him any pellets. He got occasional strawberries every now and then. He was always eating all of our plants - they were safe for rabbits. We had to perch them on top of the ledge. 

My mom bought him from a pet store. So I have no idea if it is genetic or not.


----------

